# Mushroom Crostoni



## simonaskitchen (Nov 30, 2010)

This's one of the recipes I just tried in this period. Easy, tasty and appreciate from guests.
Italian version for Mushroom Crostoni (you can also find it on my blog)
Here it's:
You need 1 bread slice for each, 10 champignon mushrooms, 50 gr taleggio cheese, 20 gr butter, a pinch of  paprika, salt and pepper. 

Brown mushrooms in butter for about 10 minutes, add salt and pepper. Take e medium bowl and mix the pepper with salt, paprika and taleggio cheese and cover the bread slices. Cover with hot mushrooms and serve immediately.
I like also to combine with lightly toasted bread.

Saluti, Simona


----------



## taxlady (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll give that a try next time I want 'srhooms on toast.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Dec 1, 2010)

Let me know!


----------

